# NX1600 Digital Cluster in a Zenki S13



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup, A digital NX1600 cluster in a 89 240 coupe. It was hard, believe me, but I did it just to put away rumors that it couldn't be done, and to shut a few people up. The wiring was the hard part. I didn't need to use the NX speed sensor, or the temp sensor, because I have a twin cam swap with a 89 single cam tranny, and I guess the 89 tranny speed sensor puts out the same pulses per revolution as a NX speed sensor. But any way here are the pics. 

The rough harness right after it was made

















Modifying the cluster garnish mounting plate thingy 









After Modification 









Had to cut away plastic at the base and the top of where the cluster sits because it the cluster is so tall it was hitting the bottom and the top of the cluster pod.


















Cleaned up Harness 


















Cluster Mock up 










Here are some shots of it/me in action 


























































Me, lol

























The car it was swapped into


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

umm....EFFING SWEET!


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm gonna pick your brains for this.


----------

